# Miss Scarlett



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

so. Sat i was visitin a friend and he was tellin me about one of his mama cows that is just not a good mama. Said he knew she had calved and it took him three days to find the calf after walkin his pasture for hours. Mama was never around the calf, never bawled for it, if he got close she would not go to calf. Sunday he called and says that wench had twins and i had no idea! I was workin on the tractor and found a calf. All my other heavy bred cows are still in calf and she is the only possible mama because she is the only red baldie i gots. You want a five day old calf? I not sure if she will live cause she breathin hard and needs milk bad. But i am too old to bottle this calf and i do not want to shoot her cause she still got life in her. So of course bring her over. His wife says are you even gonna ask paul.... nope i will tell him you comin and he wont care (which he didn't). I need run to the store for a nipple for my bottle cause mine is nowhere to be found doncha know. I also picked up colostrum and last stand. So here comes scarlett. Poor girl didnt even know how to suck. We got her to take a bottle and all was well. Then wed night she had a fever. Brought her to the house cause we thought she was gonna die on us. Got meds in her and syringed a cup of pedialyte in her every hour. Finally yesterday afternoon she started feelin better and perked up. By last night she was keepin her temp down without banamine. Today.... today miss scarlett is goin back to the BARN lol! She is full of sheselfs, has nibbled everything in the livin room esp toes she loves some toes lol! She also likes the recliner foot for scratchin her own noggin. And no. Paul is not nekkie in the last pic he does have on shorts. 

I am mixin cow milk, goat milk and replacer for her right now. Soon we will transition to replacer because my girls just do not have enough milk to feed her solely their milks. I only get a half a gallon from the cow of a mornin and jade gifts me 3/4 of a gallon a day. And right now she is drinkin almost a gallon and half a day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute! I hope she does well for you.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness she's adorable! How on earth did you manage a calf in your house?:dazed:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez girl, you've gone and done it again haven't you lol 
She's adorable! I'm praying she keeps doing well for you and Paul. Looks like you've gotten yourself a free heifer, congrats! 
What did your dog say about Paul using his bed for a pillow?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Menoggins what a cute pipsqueeck. Welcome lil scarlet. Grow well and be blessed.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my goodness she's adorable! How on earth did you manage a calf in your house?:dazed:


She tried to die on us. So in the house she came for all the time care for a bit. She went back to the barn today lol!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Geez girl, you've gone and done it again haven't you lol
> She's adorable! I'm praying she keeps doing well for you and Paul. Looks like you've gotten yourself a free heifer, congrats!
> What did your dog say about Paul using his bed for a pillow?


The dogs coulda cared less hahaha!thy just sniff the things and go not again and walk away. Lol! She is a free martin but that is ok too. We can still love her all the days that she is here! Did you get a new number? I sent a message and didnt hear back the other day. And thought that not like you. Everything good there?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> She tried to die on us. So in the house she came for all the time care for a bit. She went back to the barn today lol!


Yes, but what about the matter of her pooping?  How did you manage that? :lolgoat:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes, but what about the matter of her pooping?  How did you manage that? :lolgoat:


Actually it was easier than baby goats in the house. But... Poop and pee... she is only a week old. And there is not a ton of poop yet. Pee... lossa pee lol! So most of the time she needs stimulated to do those. Bit when she would get up we watched her tail... if she held it out she was ready to gooooo. Or we would rub the majikal spots to get her to go. For pee it is under her belly where her teats are and for poop the top of her tail head. The first night we just put a puppy pad behind her. The next day we brought in a two and half gallon bucket. Go on laugh but it worked lol! I laughed so hard when paul did it! But hey it did work. Paul even took the bucket up to the barn today too... said welp we gotta make her do it so might as well keep the bedding clean. Hahahhahaha!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Geez girl, you've gone and done it again haven't you lol
> She's adorable! I'm praying she keeps doing well for you and Paul. Looks like you've gotten yourself a free heifer, congrats!
> What did your dog say about Paul using his bed for a pillow?


oh oh oh! Tonight after her bottle she tried kickin up her heels! Omg! It was SO SO cute! She always dances after her bottle wantin more but tonight she all about the crazies. We laughed so hard.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Baby cows are very entertaining. Especially if they feel the love. I love the fact you gave her a chance


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> The dogs coulda cared less hahaha!thy just sniff the things and go not again and walk away. Lol! She is a free martin but that is ok too. We can still love her all the days that she is here! Did you get a new number? I sent a message and didnt hear back the other day. And thought that not like you. Everything good there?


All good here. Sent you a message so let's see if it works. Way to be a happy baby Missy


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh what a nice heifer! Long legged little girl! Soooooo cute! You guys are AWESOME!
Just watch for the buckets....don't trip:haha:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh what a nice heifer! Long legged little girl! Soooooo cute! You guys are AWESOME!
> Just watch for the buckets....don't trip:haha:


Lol! Right after she does the necessities it gets dumped. But tonight she went to a small part of the pasture. Eep!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Best of luck to you! 
Not every heifer twin to a bull calf is a freemartin. You may luck out and have a real girl! 
She sure is cute!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Miss scarlett is doin GREAT! The last pic was... are you comin to feed me peasant.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

To freaking CUTE!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh what a cute heifer. ..love her.rich color...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

It is allllll about the milk mustache with this girl! Hahahaha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny girl!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw it is always about the milk mastach.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Mustache... beard.... sideburns...its all Gggggoooooooodddddd! Lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I havent posted in Scarlee in a bit. She is growin great! One bottle a day now. She has til this bag of replacer runs out then no more bottles. The photo bomber in the back is Dozer. He is two weeks older than she is.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Scarlett is becoming a proper young heifer. She has become so very tall. Enjoyed reading this post and seeing all the pictures. By the way, lovely quilt. (clap)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> LOL


She mad. She mad cause this was day two of one bottle instead of one and half. And boy howdy she knows she supposed be gettin that second half. Lol! Turd!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Poor pitiful little weanling. She might be showing that beautiful red headed temper off when all the bottles stop. (headsmash) Got milk? (headsmash) Milk anyone? :shrug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Poor pitiful little weanling. She might be showing that beautiful red headed temper off when all the bottles stop. (headsmash) Got milk? (headsmash) Milk anyone? :shrug:


And paul is talkin bout weaning Dozer then too. Oye it gonna be LOUD on the Hillsite. Hahhahaha! Fun times!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its the Milk Moustache pout! I.know it well! :heehee:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its the Milk Moustache pout! I.know it well! :heehee:


Hahaha yep! She does it SO well too doesn't she. This girl can make one heck of a milk stache. Hahahaha.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nooooo! Well, kinda makes sense unfortunately. At least doing both at the same time means it will be one and done.
Poor little weanling calves. Poor human marman. :imok:

And goodness with Hope on a date, Scarlett can't even have a binky if she needed one.

They will adjust before many day's pass. Maybe. Hopefully. Heck if it weren't winter, it would be a good time for nature walks, fishing, or anything to get far enough away to be out of earshot.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Nooooo! Well, kinda makes sense unfortunately. At least doing both at the same time means it will be one and done.
> Poor little weanling calves. Poor human marman. :imok:
> 
> And goodness with Hope on a date, Scarlett can't even have a binky if she needed one.
> ...


We are going to try the quiet wean on dozer. It is a nose ring thinger that wont hurt him or bess. But he should not be able to get suction to nurse. You leave that on for so many days breaking the habit of nursing. Then you separate them. It is supposed to be easier on the calf than just pullin them apart. Kinda like taping teats on a goat. They learn they cannot do it and it is not so stressful because they can still be with mama for the initial part. The fun part... i would love to keep bess in milk. Mama wants bess milk now lol. So that means she would go back to the goat side. Bt we just put them over not long ago again. So i dunno what i am gonna decide.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I see the dilemma, especially since you'll be kidding soon. Not saying Bess or Dozer would intentionally harm, just saying youth will be youthful and the size differences are enormous. Then again, once Dozer is weaned, only Bess would need to be moved. Hope did okay without being in a herd for awile, though she had an identity crisis and didn't know any better. Gosh though, moving a full grown reluctant cow is a royal pain and a test against patience at times. Would need to happen though to milk her. 

Maybe the solution would be to construct something (or take apart the one you have and relocate it) for milking over in the cow side. Who knows, some of the recently bred/being bred bovine might need to be milked for whatever the reason.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I see the dilemma, especially since you'll be kidding soon. Not saying Bess or Dozer would intentionally harm, just saying youth will be youthful and the size differences are enormous. Then again, once Dozer is weaned, only Bess would need to be moved. Hope did okay without being in a herd for awile, though she had an identity crisis and didn't know any better. Gosh though, moving a full grown reluctant cow is a royal pain and a test against patience at times. Would need to happen though to milk her.
> 
> Maybe the solution would be to construct something (or take apart the one you have and relocate it) for milking over in the cow side. Who knows, some of the recently bred/being bred bovine might need to be milked for whatever the reason.


Bess is easy to move.... shake a bucket and here she comes heels in the air and tom cattin around like a youngling. . . I am not worried about her with kids either cause she has lived on the goat side off and on since she has been here. She was with jade's kids when they were wee things. Then she and dozer lived there for four months after he was evicted. So she would be fine. The cow stanchion aint bein moved lol! It is cemented in the ground three ft. The guys are gonna put me a fairly open cow barn up on the cow side this year before calving. It will have its own covered and enclosed milk room too.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You sure have your hands full dont you. Weaning actually isnt so bad. Replace the teat with a treat and weaning goes real well. 
That bull ring is actually not painful to the youngen. Iys heck frustrating for them but its not painful.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tanya said:


> You sure have your hands full dont you. Weaning actually isnt so bad. Replace the teat with a treat and weaning goes real well.
> That bull ring is actually not painful to the youngen. Iys heck frustrating for them but its not painful.


The quiet wean ring is a plastic lil thing.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh dear! I’ll get some earplugs in the mail to you...Lil Missy and Dozer...yikes! Your Mama is not going to be happy if it’s uphill.
I can’t believe how beautiful she’s grownup to be. 
If you put her in with Jade, they’re going to cause all sorts of mischief! It won’t only be finger sucking, coat stealing shenanigans either! I’d bet my last dollar on that...LOL


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh dear! I'll get some earplugs in the mail to you...Lil Missy and Dozer...yikes! Your Mama is not going to be happy if it's uphill.
> I can't believe how beautiful she's grownup to be.
> If you put her in with Jade, they're going to cause all sorts of mischief! It won't only be finger sucking, coat stealing shenanigans either! I'd bet my last dollar on that...LOL


Yea no joke! Josie got a cow bell for her goobers..... she says jade needs some toys. Lol! If i did that the girl would never eat i fear. Hahaaah!


----------

